# Mucous and Yellow Stools?



## CanadaNewbie (Jul 6, 2016)

Greetings everyone! Recently I've been experiencing a bit of mucous in my stools and they're never brown in colour (tmi, sorry). They're always yellowish brown and soft. I had spoken to the nurse about the mucous and she said it was completely normal and nothing to worry about. But I cannot stop worrying about it. Today I used the loo and it was completely mucous-y stool the second time around. I had also taken a stool test many months ago as I was experiencing the same symptoms but it came out as normal. Has anyone else experienced this possibly? If so, is there a way to reduce it? I am thinking about making an appointment with my GP, but will continue to monitor it as this comes and goes. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I have yellow stools ALL THE TIME and it is soooo annoying even if it doesn't mean anything is super wrong with me. I just hate seeing that color and it makes me feel like i'm sick. I think the short intestinal transit time plus the lack of bacteria in the large intestine have a lot to do with it. Not to mention my limited diet. Idk it is frustrating and dehydrating. I would love to hear from anyone who has ever gone from yellow stools to brown stools.


----------



## letsgo (May 26, 2016)

Hi Newbie,
Just a quick message to say that yellow stool often comes from the stool passing through your intestines too quickly, not allowing enough time for the nutrients to be fully absorbed by the body, and is common for people with ibsd. I know my food triggers that will cause me to have ibsd (meaning that the stool will move to quickly through my digestive system), and I can tell you that if I consume alot of those foods for a few days in a row I will have bad ibsd and it will sometimes be yellow for this reason. Try and think if you have changed anything in your diet recently, just before you started to notice the colour change.
Hope this helps.


----------



## CanadaNewbie (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for your replies! I haven't changed anything in my diet per say. I suffer from mild anxiety and I feel as though it might be a trigger perhaps. I was having completely normal BMs during the break season, but as soon as it was time to go back to work, I experienced the yellow stools again. I'll try to work towards my anxiety and see what happens. If not, back to the GP I go.


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't had brown stools in years. No matter where i am or what i eat. Any tactics to turn it darker?


----------



## letsgo (May 26, 2016)

Newbie, personally I only have short, intense periods of ibsd causing anxiety (due to travel) so I cant comment on how prolonged anxiety affects stool colour. It seems logical though that it has the sake affect on colour as trigger foods do, as it is essentially speeding up movement through the bowel due to the bodies fight or flight reaction to stress and anxiety.

Tactics for changing to a normal colour would probably be immodium to slow down the movement through the digestive system, giving the intestines time to absorb the nutrients.

I'm definitely not an expert on any of this, but I've suffered from ibs for years and have read alot about it, and I know what works and doesn't work for me.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Another thought, yellow stools can be a sign of fat malabsorption. You could try bile acids and/or digestive enzymes that contain lipase.


----------

